# Fatal Return, Action Thrillers



## RogerWeston (Sep 25, 2011)

*Fatal Return*
"Not only did I learn a little history but the book was a good mystery with enough characters to make it hard to put down."

The Golden Catch
"Usually read James Patterson, needed something to read waiting for his new book. Downloaded this after reading other reviews & possible one of my best reads of late. Fast moving, interesting...Struggled to put it down..."

The Assassin's Wife
"Meg Coles was a teacher married to a wonderful husband for 10 years and never really knew who he was until his murder. What she goes through to stay alive is thrilling and unreal. Loved it!! Will be looking for a lot more of Roger Weston's books."

The Recruiter
"What a fun read! Action packed and compelling the story of Chuck Brandt grabs you on the first page and doesn't let you go until the last. I just had to keep reading...Chuck, a world class assassin, has changed his ways only to find himself duped by his employer. He must rely on himself and the skills from his past to overcome the betrayal. And does he ever!...Be prepared for a great adventure."


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Roger. . . .

Welcome to KindleBoards, and congratulations on the book! 

This is just a friendly reminder that KindleBoards is a Readers and Kindle Fan forum. Authors are always welcome to post anywhere but, as you browse the 'boards, please keep in mind that self-promotion, of any sort, is ONLY allowed here in the Book Bazaar.

A brief recap of our rules follows: (Note that this doesn't mean you've done anything wrong; we just want you to have a ready reference, so post this note in every thread.  )

--*Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function) so you can update it as we ask that authors have only one thread per book and add to it when there is more information.* You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice).

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Instructions are posted here

--While you may respond to member posts to your thread at any time, you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days. Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then.

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Although self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KindleBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts outside the Book Bazaar constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post. For information on more ways to promote here on KindleBoards, be sure to check out this thread:
Authors: KindleBoards Tips & FAQ.

All this, and more, is included in our  Forum Decorum. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Thanks for being part of KindleBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## RogerWeston (Sep 25, 2011)

*Fatal Return*
"Not only did I learn a little history but the book was a good mystery with enough characters to make it hard to put down."

The Golden Catch
"Usually read James Patterson, needed something to read waiting for his new book. Downloaded this after reading other reviews & possible one of my best reads of late. Fast moving, interesting...Struggled to put it down..."

The Assassin's Wife
"Meg Coles was a teacher married to a wonderful husband for 10 years and never really knew who he was until his murder. What she goes through to stay alive is thrilling and unreal. Loved it!! Will be looking for a lot more of Roger Weston's books."

The Recruiter
"What a fun read! Action packed and compelling the story of Chuck Brandt grabs you on the first page and doesn't let you go until the last. I just had to keep reading...Chuck, a world class assassin, has changed his ways only to find himself duped by his employer. He must rely on himself and the skills from his past to overcome the betrayal. And does he ever!...Be prepared for a great adventure."


----------



## RogerWeston (Sep 25, 2011)

Fatal Return
"Not only did I learn a little history but the book was a good mystery with enough characters to make it hard to put down."

The Golden Catch
"Usually read James Patterson, needed something to read waiting for his new book. Downloaded this after reading other reviews & possible one of my best reads of late. Fast moving, interesting...Struggled to put it down..." 

The Assassin's Wife
"Meg Coles was a teacher married to a wonderful husband for 10 years and never really knew who he was until his murder. What she goes through to stay alive is thrilling and unreal. Loved it!! Will be looking for a lot more of Roger Weston's books."

The Recruiter
"What a fun read! Action packed and compelling the story of Chuck Brandt grabs you on the first page and doesn't let you go until the last. I just had to keep reading...Chuck, a world class assassin, has changed his ways only to find himself duped by his employer. He must rely on himself and the skills from his past to overcome the betrayal. And does he ever!...Be prepared for a great adventure."


----------



## RogerWeston (Sep 25, 2011)

Fatal Return
"Not only did I learn a little history but the book was a good mystery with enough characters to make it hard to put down."

The Golden Catch
"Usually read James Patterson, needed something to read waiting for his new book. Downloaded this after reading other reviews & possible one of my best reads of late. Fast moving, interesting...Struggled to put it down..." 

The Assassin's Wife
"Meg Coles was a teacher married to a wonderful husband for 10 years and never really knew who he was until his murder. What she goes through to stay alive is thrilling and unreal. Loved it!! Will be looking for a lot more of Roger Weston's books."

The Recruiter
"What a fun read! Action packed and compelling the story of Chuck Brandt grabs you on the first page and doesn't let you go until the last. I just had to keep reading...Chuck, a world class assassin, has changed his ways only to find himself duped by his employer. He must rely on himself and the skills from his past to overcome the betrayal. And does he ever!...Be prepared for a great adventure."


----------



## RogerWeston (Sep 25, 2011)

Fatal Return
"Not only did I learn a little history but the book was a good mystery with enough characters to make it hard to put down."

The Golden Catch
"Usually read James Patterson, needed something to read waiting for his new book. Downloaded this after reading other reviews & possible one of my best reads of late. Fast moving, interesting...Struggled to put it down..." 

The Assassin's Wife
"Meg Coles was a teacher married to a wonderful husband for 10 years and never really knew who he was until his murder. What she goes through to stay alive is thrilling and unreal. Loved it!! Will be looking for a lot more of Roger Weston's books."

The Recruiter
"What a fun read! Action packed and compelling the story of Chuck Brandt grabs you on the first page and doesn't let you go until the last. I just had to keep reading...Chuck, a world class assassin, has changed his ways only to find himself duped by his employer. He must rely on himself and the skills from his past to overcome the betrayal. And does he ever!...Be prepared for a great adventure."


----------



## Cynthia Shepp (Dec 3, 2012)

They sound interesting


----------



## RogerWeston (Sep 25, 2011)

Fatal Return
"Not only did I learn a little history but the book was a good mystery with enough characters to make it hard to put down."

The Golden Catch
"Usually read James Patterson, needed something to read waiting for his new book. Downloaded this after reading other reviews & possible one of my best reads of late. Fast moving, interesting...Struggled to put it down..." 

The Assassin's Wife
"Meg Coles was a teacher married to a wonderful husband for 10 years and never really knew who he was until his murder. What she goes through to stay alive is thrilling and unreal. Loved it!! Will be looking for a lot more of Roger Weston's books."

The Recruiter
"What a fun read! Action packed and compelling the story of Chuck Brandt grabs you on the first page and doesn't let you go until the last. I just had to keep reading...Chuck, a world class assassin, has changed his ways only to find himself duped by his employer. He must rely on himself and the skills from his past to overcome the betrayal. And does he ever!...Be prepared for a great adventure."


----------



## RogerWeston (Sep 25, 2011)

Fatal Return
"Not only did I learn a little history but the book was a good mystery with enough characters to make it hard to put down."

The Golden Catch
"Usually read James Patterson, needed something to read waiting for his new book. Downloaded this after reading other reviews & possible one of my best reads of late. Fast moving, interesting...Struggled to put it down..." 

The Assassin's Wife
"Meg Coles was a teacher married to a wonderful husband for 10 years and never really knew who he was until his murder. What she goes through to stay alive is thrilling and unreal. Loved it!! Will be looking for a lot more of Roger Weston's books."

The Recruiter
"What a fun read! Action packed and compelling the story of Chuck Brandt grabs you on the first page and doesn't let you go until the last. I just had to keep reading...Chuck, a world class assassin, has changed his ways only to find himself duped by his employer. He must rely on himself and the skills from his past to overcome the betrayal. And does he ever!...Be prepared for a great adventure."


----------



## RogerWeston (Sep 25, 2011)

Fatal Return
"Not only did I learn a little history but the book was a good mystery with enough characters to make it hard to put down."

The Golden Catch
"Usually read James Patterson, needed something to read waiting for his new book. Downloaded this after reading other reviews & possible one of my best reads of late. Fast moving, interesting...Struggled to put it down..." 

The Assassin's Wife
"Meg Coles was a teacher married to a wonderful husband for 10 years and never really knew who he was until his murder. What she goes through to stay alive is thrilling and unreal. Loved it!! Will be looking for a lot more of Roger Weston's books."

The Recruiter
"What a fun read! Action packed and compelling the story of Chuck Brandt grabs you on the first page and doesn't let you go until the last. I just had to keep reading...Chuck, a world class assassin, has changed his ways only to find himself duped by his employer. He must rely on himself and the skills from his past to overcome the betrayal. And does he ever!...Be prepared for a great adventure."


----------



## RogerWeston (Sep 25, 2011)

Fatal Return
"Not only did I learn a little history but the book was a good mystery with enough characters to make it hard to put down."

The Golden Catch
"Usually read James Patterson, needed something to read waiting for his new book. Downloaded this after reading other reviews & possible one of my best reads of late. Fast moving, interesting...Struggled to put it down..." 

The Assassin's Wife
"Meg Coles was a teacher married to a wonderful husband for 10 years and never really knew who he was until his murder. What she goes through to stay alive is thrilling and unreal. Loved it!! Will be looking for a lot more of Roger Weston's books."

The Recruiter
"What a fun read! Action packed and compelling the story of Chuck Brandt grabs you on the first page and doesn't let you go until the last. I just had to keep reading...Chuck, a world class assassin, has changed his ways only to find himself duped by his employer. He must rely on himself and the skills from his past to overcome the betrayal. And does he ever!...Be prepared for a great adventure."


----------



## RogerWeston (Sep 25, 2011)

Fatal Return
"Not only did I learn a little history but the book was a good mystery with enough characters to make it hard to put down."
Featured today on http://addictedtoebooks.com/

The Golden Catch
"Usually read James Patterson, needed something to read waiting for his new book. Downloaded this after reading other reviews & possible one of my best reads of late. Fast moving, interesting...Struggled to put it down..."

The Assassin's Wife
"Meg Coles was a teacher married to a wonderful husband for 10 years and never really knew who he was until his murder. What she goes through to stay alive is thrilling and unreal. Loved it!! Will be looking for a lot more of Roger Weston's books."

The Recruiter
"What a fun read! Action packed and compelling the story of Chuck Brandt grabs you on the first page and doesn't let you go until the last. I just had to keep reading...Chuck, a world class assassin, has changed his ways only to find himself duped by his employer. He must rely on himself and the skills from his past to overcome the betrayal. And does he ever!...Be prepared for a great adventure."


----------



## RogerWeston (Sep 25, 2011)

Fatal Return
"Not only did I learn a little history but the book was a good mystery with enough characters to make it hard to put down."
Featured today on http://addictedtoebooks.com/

The Golden Catch
"Usually read James Patterson, needed something to read waiting for his new book. Downloaded this after reading other reviews & possible one of my best reads of late. Fast moving, interesting...Struggled to put it down..."

The Assassin's Wife
"Meg Coles was a teacher married to a wonderful husband for 10 years and never really knew who he was until his murder. What she goes through to stay alive is thrilling and unreal. Loved it!! Will be looking for a lot more of Roger Weston's books."

The Recruiter
"What a fun read! Action packed and compelling the story of Chuck Brandt grabs you on the first page and doesn't let you go until the last. I just had to keep reading...Chuck, a world class assassin, has changed his ways only to find himself duped by his employer. He must rely on himself and the skills from his past to overcome the betrayal. And does he ever!...Be prepared for a great adventure."


----------



## RogerWeston (Sep 25, 2011)

Fatal Return
"Not only did I learn a little history but the book was a good mystery with enough characters to make it hard to put down."
Featured today on http://addictedtoebooks.com/

The Golden Catch
"Usually read James Patterson, needed something to read waiting for his new book. Downloaded this after reading other reviews & possible one of my best reads of late. Fast moving, interesting...Struggled to put it down..."

The Assassin's Wife
"Meg Coles was a teacher married to a wonderful husband for 10 years and never really knew who he was until his murder. What she goes through to stay alive is thrilling and unreal. Loved it!! Will be looking for a lot more of Roger Weston's books."

The Recruiter
"What a fun read! Action packed and compelling the story of Chuck Brandt grabs you on the first page and doesn't let you go until the last. I just had to keep reading...Chuck, a world class assassin, has changed his ways only to find himself duped by his employer. He must rely on himself and the skills from his past to overcome the betrayal. And does he ever!...Be prepared for a great adventure."


----------



## RogerWeston (Sep 25, 2011)

Fatal Return
"Not only did I learn a little history but the book was a good mystery with enough characters to make it hard to put down."
Featured today on http://addictedtoebooks.com/

The Golden Catch
"Usually read James Patterson, needed something to read waiting for his new book. Downloaded this after reading other reviews & possible one of my best reads of late. Fast moving, interesting...Struggled to put it down..."

The Assassin's Wife
"Meg Coles was a teacher married to a wonderful husband for 10 years and never really knew who he was until his murder. What she goes through to stay alive is thrilling and unreal. Loved it!! Will be looking for a lot more of Roger Weston's books."

The Recruiter
"What a fun read! Action packed and compelling the story of Chuck Brandt grabs you on the first page and doesn't let you go until the last. I just had to keep reading...Chuck, a world class assassin, has changed his ways only to find himself duped by his employer. He must rely on himself and the skills from his past to overcome the betrayal. And does he ever!...Be prepared for a great adventure."


----------



## RogerWeston (Sep 25, 2011)

Fatal Return
"Not only did I learn a little history but the book was a good mystery with enough characters to make it hard to put down."
Featured today on http://addictedtoebooks.com/

The Golden Catch
"Usually read James Patterson, needed something to read waiting for his new book. Downloaded this after reading other reviews & possible one of my best reads of late. Fast moving, interesting...Struggled to put it down..."

The Assassin's Wife
"Meg Coles was a teacher married to a wonderful husband for 10 years and never really knew who he was until his murder. What she goes through to stay alive is thrilling and unreal. Loved it!! Will be looking for a lot more of Roger Weston's books."

The Recruiter
"What a fun read! Action packed and compelling the story of Chuck Brandt grabs you on the first page and doesn't let you go until the last. I just had to keep reading...Chuck, a world class assassin, has changed his ways only to find himself duped by his employer. He must rely on himself and the skills from his past to overcome the betrayal. And does he ever!...Be prepared for a great adventure."


----------



## RogerWeston (Sep 25, 2011)

Fatal Return
"Not only did I learn a little history but the book was a good mystery with enough characters to make it hard to put down."
Featured today on http://addictedtoebooks.com/

The Golden Catch
"Usually read James Patterson, needed something to read waiting for his new book. Downloaded this after reading other reviews & possible one of my best reads of late. Fast moving, interesting...Struggled to put it down..."

The Assassin's Wife
"Meg Coles was a teacher married to a wonderful husband for 10 years and never really knew who he was until his murder. What she goes through to stay alive is thrilling and unreal. Loved it!! Will be looking for a lot more of Roger Weston's books."

The Recruiter
"What a fun read! Action packed and compelling the story of Chuck Brandt grabs you on the first page and doesn't let you go until the last. I just had to keep reading...Chuck, a world class assassin, has changed his ways only to find himself duped by his employer. He must rely on himself and the skills from his past to overcome the betrayal. And does he ever!...Be prepared for a great adventure."


----------



## Shane Ward (Jan 25, 2013)

Sounds interesting, also a tip, you might want to hyperlink the titles in your first post to link to the books directly, perhaps add a larger image to show the book off. People say you shouldn't jusge a book by its cover, but how many people follow that rule... Anyway, best of luck

Shane


----------



## RogerWeston (Sep 25, 2011)

Fatal Return
"Not only did I learn a little history but the book was a good mystery with enough characters to make it hard to put down."
Featured today on http://addictedtoebooks.com/

The Golden Catch
"Usually read James Patterson, needed something to read waiting for his new book. Downloaded this after reading other reviews & possible one of my best reads of late. Fast moving, interesting...Struggled to put it down..."

The Assassin's Wife
"Meg Coles was a teacher married to a wonderful husband for 10 years and never really knew who he was until his murder. What she goes through to stay alive is thrilling and unreal. Loved it!! Will be looking for a lot more of Roger Weston's books."

The Recruiter
"What a fun read! Action packed and compelling the story of Chuck Brandt grabs you on the first page and doesn't let you go until the last. I just had to keep reading...Chuck, a world class assassin, has changed his ways only to find himself duped by his employer. He must rely on himself and the skills from his past to overcome the betrayal. And does he ever!...Be prepared for a great adventure."


----------



## RogerWeston (Sep 25, 2011)

"Not only did I learn a little history but the book was a good mystery with enough characters to make it hard to put down."
Featured today on http://addictedtoebooks.com/

The Golden Catch
"Usually read James Patterson, needed something to read waiting for his new book. Downloaded this after reading other reviews & possible one of my best reads of late. Fast moving, interesting...Struggled to put it down..."

The Assassin's Wife
"Meg Coles was a teacher married to a wonderful husband for 10 years and never really knew who he was until his murder. What she goes through to stay alive is thrilling and unreal. Loved it!! Will be looking for a lot more of Roger Weston's books."

The Recruiter
"What a fun read! Action packed and compelling the story of Chuck Brandt grabs you on the first page and doesn't let you go until the last. I just had to keep reading...Chuck, a world class assassin, has changed his ways only to find himself duped by his employer. He must rely on himself and the skills from his past to overcome the betrayal. And does he ever!...Be prepared for a great adventure."


----------



## RogerWeston (Sep 25, 2011)

Fatal Return
"Not only did I learn a little history but the book was a good mystery with enough characters to make it hard to put down."

The Golden Catch
"Usually read James Patterson, needed something to read waiting for his new book. Downloaded this after reading other reviews & possible one of my best reads of late. Fast moving, interesting...Struggled to put it down..." 

The Assassin's Wife
"Meg Coles was a teacher married to a wonderful husband for 10 years and never really knew who he was until his murder. What she goes through to stay alive is thrilling and unreal. Loved it!! Will be looking for a lot more of Roger Weston's books."

The Recruiter
"What a fun read! Action packed and compelling the story of Chuck Brandt grabs you on the first page and doesn't let you go until the last. I just had to keep reading...Chuck, a world class assassin, has changed his ways only to find himself duped by his employer. He must rely on himself and the skills from his past to overcome the betrayal. And does he ever!...Be prepared for a great adventure."


----------



## RogerWeston (Sep 25, 2011)

Thanks, Cynthia and Shane, for your comments and feedback!


----------



## RogerWeston (Sep 25, 2011)

*Looking for a good weekend read? Check out:*

*The Golden Catch*
"If you like Clive Cussler, Matthew Reilly or Daniel Silva you will like this book..."

*Fatal Return*
"Roger Weston has penned another fast-paced, great...novel."

*The Recruiter*
"Great book, very very good action novel. This is one of those escapist novels that is hard to put down. Hope the author will stay with this character."

*The Assassin's Wife*
"Very exciting. Good story line. Well written. Action all the way. Good characters. Hard to put down."


----------



## RogerWeston (Sep 25, 2011)

Trained by a Navy Seal...betrayed by a billionaire...on the trail of a killer--maritime historian Jake Sands' peaceful life has been shaken to the core. Now he finds himself in the middle of the most dangerous kind of history of all--history in the making.

***

"Not only did I learn a little history but the book was a good mystery with enough characters to make it hard to put down." --Customer review for *Fatal Return*

"Intriguing from start to finish. Fast paced and fun." --Customer review for *Fatal Return*

***

A retired luxury liner sits in the Port of Long Beach. A ruthless billionaire with a fatal plot for revenge buys her and sets in motion a horrific plan.

When maritime history professor, Jake Sands, gives the ship's farewell speech he spots a murderous face from his past, and finds himself sucked into a blood-thirsty plan for revenge that began in WWII with the development of a weapon so shocking that if unleashed will cause unimaginable horror for thousands. Filled with pulse-pounding action and adventure, Jake is forced to resurrect skills few people know he has.

*FATAL RETURN*
$2.99 on Kindle!


----------



## RogerWeston (Sep 25, 2011)

*Looking for an action-packed weekend read filled with history and suspense? Check out FATAL RETURN: *

A retired luxury liner sits in the Port of Long Beach. A ruthless billionaire with a fatal plot for revenge buys her and sets in motion a horrific plan.

When maritime history professor, Jake Sands, gives the ship's farewell speech he spots a murderous face from his past, and finds himself sucked into a blood-thirsty plan for revenge that began in WWII with the development of a weapon so shocking that if unleashed will cause unimaginable horror for thousands.

***

Trained by a Navy Seal...betrayed by a billionaire...on the trail of a killer--maritime historian Jake Sands' peaceful life has been shaken to the core. Now he finds himself in the middle of the most dangerous kind of history of all--history in the making.

Have you heard of the most deadly shipwreck in history? Read *FATAL RETURN *to find out its dark secret.

*FATAL RETURN*

Only $2.99 on Kindle!
Free with Amazon Prime


----------



## RogerWeston (Sep 25, 2011)

1945-A shipwreck of epic proportions leaves a young boy in possession of one of the darkest secrets of the Third Reich.

2012-A billionaire, obsessed with revenge, prepares at a long-lost science facility near Cape Horn for a diabolical and unimaginable event that will shock the world.

Long Beach, California-The famous cruise ship, the Queen Mary, prepares for her final voyage-but nothing is as it seems.

At the ship's farewell gathering, maritime historian Jake Sands spots a face from his past, and it could only mean one thing-a catastrophe at sea.

*FATAL RETURN*
A thrilling adventure with amazing ties to history.

Free with Amazon Prime


----------



## RogerWeston (Sep 25, 2011)

1945-A shipwreck of epic proportions leaves a young boy in possession of one of the darkest secrets of the Third Reich.

2012-A billionaire, obsessed with revenge, prepares at a long-lost science facility near Cape Horn for a diabolical and unimaginable event that will shock the world.

Long Beach, California-The famous cruise ship, the Queen Mary, prepares for her final voyage-but nothing is as it seems.

At the ship's farewell gathering, maritime historian Jake Sands spots a face from his past, and it could only mean one thing-a catastrophe at sea.

*FATAL RETURN * http://www.amazon.com/Fatal-Return-ebook/dp/B008QPW2YI/ref=cm_cr_pr_pb_t
A thrilling adventure with amazing ties to history.

$2.99 on Kindle!
Free with Amazon Prime


----------



## RogerWeston (Sep 25, 2011)

1945-A shipwreck of epic proportions leaves a young boy in possession of one of the darkest secrets of the Third Reich.

2012-A billionaire, obsessed with revenge, prepares at a long-lost science facility near Cape Horn for a diabolical and unimaginable event that will shock the world.

Long Beach, California-The famous cruise ship, the Queen Mary, prepares for her final voyage-but nothing is as it seems.

At the ship's farewell gathering, maritime historian Jake Sands spots a face from his past, and it could only mean one thing-a catastrophe at sea.

*FATAL RETURN* http://www.amazon.com/Fatal-Return-ebook/dp/B008QPW2YI/ref=cm_cr_pr_pb_t
A thrilling adventure with amazing ties to history.

$2.99 on Kindle!
Free with Amazon Prime


----------



## RogerWeston (Sep 25, 2011)

1945-A shipwreck of epic proportions leaves a young boy in possession of one of the darkest secrets of the Third Reich.

2012-A billionaire, obsessed with revenge, prepares at a long-lost science facility near Cape Horn for a diabolical and unimaginable event that will shock the world.

Long Beach, California-The famous cruise ship, the Queen Mary, prepares for her final voyage-but nothing is as it seems.

At the ship's farewell gathering, maritime historian Jake Sands spots a face from his past, and it could only mean one thing-a catastrophe at sea.

*FATAL RETURN* http://www.amazon.com/Fatal-Return-ebook/dp/B008QPW2YI/ref=cm_cr_pr_pb_t
A thrilling adventure with amazing ties to history.

$2.99 on Kindle!
Free with Amazon Prime


----------



## RogerWeston (Sep 25, 2011)

*1945*-A shipwreck of epic proportions leaves a young boy in possession of one of the darkest secrets of the Third Reich.

*2012*-A billionaire, obsessed with revenge, prepares at a long-lost science facility near Cape Horn for a diabolical and unimaginable event that will shock the world.

Long Beach, California-The famous cruise ship, the Queen Mary, prepares for her final voyage-but nothing is as it seems.

At the ship's farewell gathering, maritime historian Jake Sands spots a face from his past, and it could only mean one thing-a catastrophe at sea.

*FATAL RETURN *http://www.amazon.com/Fatal-Return-ebook/dp/B008QPW2YI/ref=cm_cr_pr_pb_t
A thrilling adventure with amazing ties to history.

$2.99 on Kindle!
Free with Amazon Prime


----------



## RogerWeston (Sep 25, 2011)

*1945*-A shipwreck of epic proportions leaves a young boy in possession of one of the darkest secrets of the Third Reich.

*2012*-A billionaire, obsessed with revenge, prepares at a long-lost science facility near Cape Horn for a diabolical and unimaginable event that will shock the world.

Long Beach, California-The famous cruise ship, the Queen Mary, prepares for her final voyage-but nothing is as it seems.

At the ship's farewell gathering, maritime historian Jake Sands spots a face from his past, and it could only mean one thing-a catastrophe at sea.

*FATAL RETURN* http://www.amazon.com/Fatal-Return-ebook/dp/B008QPW2YI/ref=cm_cr_pr_pb_t
A thrilling adventure with amazing ties to history.

Free with Amazon Prime


----------



## RogerWeston (Sep 25, 2011)

*1945*-A shipwreck of epic proportions leaves a young boy in possession of one of the darkest secrets of the Third Reich.

*2012*-A billionaire, obsessed with revenge, prepares at a long-lost science facility near Cape Horn for a diabolical and unimaginable event that will shock the world.

Long Beach, California-The famous cruise ship, the Queen Mary, prepares for her final voyage-but nothing is as it seems.

At the ship's farewell gathering, maritime historian Jake Sands spots a face from his past, and it could only mean one thing-a catastrophe at sea.

*FATAL RETURN* http://www.amazon.com/Fatal-Return-ebook/dp/B008QPW2YI/ref=cm_cr_pr_pb_t
A thrilling adventure with amazing ties to history.

Free with Amazon Prime


----------



## RogerWeston (Sep 25, 2011)

Read about the most haunted ship of the sea in: *Fatal Return*

*1945*-A shipwreck of epic proportions leaves a young boy in possession of one of the darkest secrets of the Third Reich.

*2012*-A billionaire, obsessed with revenge, prepares at a long-lost science facility near Cape Horn for a diabolical and unimaginable event that will shock the world.

Long Beach, California-The famous cruise ship, the Queen Mary, prepares for her final voyage-but nothing is as it seems.

At the ship's farewell gathering, maritime historian Jake Sands spots a face from his past, and it could only mean one thing-a catastrophe at sea.

*FATAL RETURN* http://www.amazon.com/Fatal-Return-ebook/dp/B008QPW2YI/ref=cm_cr_pr_pb_t
A thrilling adventure with amazing ties to history.

Free with Amazon Prime


----------



## RogerWeston (Sep 25, 2011)

*1945*-A shipwreck of epic proportions leaves a young boy in possession of one of the darkest secrets of the Third Reich.

*2012*-A billionaire, obsessed with revenge, prepares at a long-lost science facility near Cape Horn for a diabolical and unimaginable event that will shock the world.

*Long Beach, California*-The famous cruise ship, the Queen Mary, prepares for her final voyage-but nothing is as it seems.

At the ship's farewell gathering, maritime historian Jake Sands spots a face from his past, and it could only mean one thing-a catastrophe at sea.

FATAL RETURN http://www.amazon.com/Fatal-Return-ebook/dp/B008QPW2YI/ref=cm_cr_pr_pb_t
A thrilling adventure with amazing ties to history.

Free with Amazon Prime


----------



## RogerWeston (Sep 25, 2011)

Looking for a fast-paced exciting weekend read? Check out:

*1945*-A shipwreck of epic proportions leaves a young boy in possession of one of the darkest secrets of the Third Reich.

*2012*-A billionaire, obsessed with revenge, prepares at a long-lost science facility near Cape Horn for a diabolical and unimaginable event that will shock the world.

*Long Beach, California*-The famous cruise ship, the Queen Mary, prepares for her final voyage-but nothing is as it seems.

At the ship's farewell gathering, maritime historian Jake Sands spots a face from his past, and it could only mean one thing-a catastrophe at sea.

*FATAL RETURN* http://www.amazon.com/Fatal-Return-ebook/dp/B008QPW2YI/ref=cm_cr_pr_pb_t
A thrilling adventure with amazing ties to history.

Free with Amazon Prime


----------



## RogerWeston (Sep 25, 2011)

Looking for a good read? Check out: 
*FATAL RETURN *

*1945*-A shipwreck of epic proportions leaves a young boy in possession of one of the darkest secrets of the Third Reich.

*2012*-A billionaire, obsessed with revenge, prepares at a long-lost science facility near Cape Horn for a diabolical and unimaginable event that will shock the world.

*Long Beach, California*-The famous cruise ship, the Queen Mary, prepares for her final voyage-but nothing is as it seems.
At the ship's farewell gathering, maritime historian Jake Sands spots a face from his past, and it could only mean one thing-*a catastrophe at sea*.

*FATAL RETURN* http://www.amazon.com/Fatal-Return-ebook/dp/B008QPW2YI/ref=cm_cr_pr_pb_t
A thrilling adventure with amazing ties to history.

Free with Amazon Prime


----------



## RogerWeston (Sep 25, 2011)

Traveling today? Need a good read? Check out: 
*FATAL RETURN *

*1945*-A shipwreck of epic proportions leaves a young boy in possession of one of the darkest secrets of the Third Reich.

*2012*-A billionaire, obsessed with revenge, prepares at a long-lost science facility near Cape Horn for a diabolical and unimaginable event that will shock the world.

*Long Beach, California*-The famous cruise ship, the Queen Mary, prepares for her final voyage-but nothing is as it seems.
At the ship's farewell gathering, maritime historian Jake Sands spots a face from his past, and it could only mean one thing-a catastrophe at sea.

*FATAL RETURN* http://www.amazon.com/Fatal-Return-ebook/dp/B008QPW2YI/ref=cm_cr_pr_pb_t
A thrilling adventure with amazing ties to history.

Free with Amazon Prime


----------



## RogerWeston (Sep 25, 2011)

Looking for a book filled with suspense and mystery? Read:

*FATAL RETURN *

*1945*-A shipwreck of epic proportions leaves a young boy in possession of one of the darkest secrets of the Third Reich.

*2012*-A billionaire, obsessed with revenge, prepares at a long-lost science facility near Cape Horn for a diabolical and unimaginable event that will shock the world.

*Long Beach, California*-The famous cruise ship, the Queen Mary, prepares for her final voyage-but nothing is as it seems.
At the ship's farewell gathering, maritime historian Jake Sands spots a face from his past, and it could only mean one thing-a catastrophe at sea.

*FATAL RETURN* http://www.amazon.com/Fatal-Return-ebook/dp/B008QPW2YI/ref=cm_cr_pr_pb_t
A thrilling adventure with amazing ties to history.

Free with Amazon Prime


----------



## RogerWeston (Sep 25, 2011)

Looking for a good read? Check out:

*Pursuit: A Thriller*
_"Great story, lots of action. Story held you interest so you couldn't wait to see what was going to happen next."_

*Fatal Return*
_"Not only did I learn a little history but the book was a good mystery with enough characters to make it hard to put down."_

Both will be on sale starting Christmas Day
Only 99 cents through Dec. 28th!

Click on the book covers below to learn more


----------



## RogerWeston (Sep 25, 2011)

*Looking for a good read? Check out:*

*FATAL RETURN *

*1945*-A shipwreck of epic proportions leaves a young boy in possession of one of the darkest secrets of the Third Reich.

*2012*-A billionaire, obsessed with revenge, prepares at a long-lost science facility near Cape Horn for a diabolical and unimaginable event that will shock the world.

*Long Beach, California*-The famous cruise ship, the Queen Mary, prepares for her final voyage-but nothing is as it seems.
At the ship's farewell gathering, maritime historian Jake Sands spots a face from his past, and it could only mean one thing-a catastrophe at sea.

Check out the trailer here: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ko8dw_G84NM

*FATAL RETURN* http://www.amazon.com/Fatal-Return-ebook/dp/B008QPW2YI/ref=cm_cr_pr_pb_t
A thrilling adventure with amazing ties to history.

Free with Amazon Prime


----------



## RogerWeston (Sep 25, 2011)

*Looking for a good read? Check out:*

*FATAL RETURN *

*1945*-A shipwreck of epic proportions leaves a young boy in possession of one of the darkest secrets of the Third Reich.

*2012*-A billionaire, obsessed with revenge, prepares at a long-lost science facility near Cape Horn for a diabolical and unimaginable event that will shock the world.

*Long Beach, California*-The famous cruise ship, the Queen Mary, prepares for her final voyage-but nothing is as it seems.
At the ship's farewell gathering, maritime historian Jake Sands spots a face from his past, and it could only mean one thing-a catastrophe at sea.

Check out the trailer here: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ko8dw_G84NM

*FATAL RETURN* http://www.amazon.com/Fatal-Return-ebook/dp/B008QPW2YI/ref=cm_cr_pr_pb_t
A thrilling adventure with amazing ties to history.

Free with Amazon Prime


----------



## RogerWeston (Sep 25, 2011)

*Looking for a good read? Check out:*

*FATAL RETURN *

*1945*-A shipwreck of epic proportions leaves a young boy in possession of one of the darkest secrets of the Third Reich.

*2012*-A billionaire, obsessed with revenge, prepares at a long-lost science facility near Cape Horn for a diabolical and unimaginable event that will shock the world.

*Long Beach, California*-The famous cruise ship, the Queen Mary, prepares for her final voyage-but nothing is as it seems.
At the ship's farewell gathering, maritime historian Jake Sands spots a face from his past, and it could only mean one thing-a catastrophe at sea.

Check out the trailer here: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ko8dw_G84NM

Review:
_"I live in Long Beach, and appreciated the accuracy...it was a good read and welll worth the price and time spent!!"_

*FATAL RETURN* http://www.amazon.com/Fatal-Return-ebook/dp/B008QPW2YI/ref=cm_cr_pr_pb_t
A thrilling adventure with amazing ties to history.

Free with Amazon Prime


----------



## RogerWeston (Sep 25, 2011)

*Looking for a good read? Check out:*

*FATAL RETURN *

*1945*-A shipwreck of epic proportions leaves a young boy in possession of one of the darkest secrets of the Third Reich.

*2012*-A billionaire, obsessed with revenge, prepares at a long-lost science facility near Cape Horn for a diabolical and unimaginable event that will shock the world.

*Long Beach, California*-The famous cruise ship, the Queen Mary, prepares for her final voyage-but nothing is as it seems.
At the ship's farewell gathering, maritime historian Jake Sands spots a face from his past, and it could only mean one thing-a catastrophe at sea.

Check out the trailer here: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ko8dw_G84NM

Review:
_"I live in Long Beach, and appreciated the accuracy...it was a good read and well worth the price and time spent!!"_

*FATAL RETURN* http://www.amazon.com/Fatal-Return-ebook/dp/B008QPW2YI/ref=cm_cr_pr_pb_t
A thrilling adventure with amazing ties to history.

Free with Amazon Prime


----------



## RogerWeston (Sep 25, 2011)

Looking for a good read? Check out:

*FATAL RETURN *

*1945*-A shipwreck of epic proportions leaves a young boy in possession of one of the darkest secrets of the Third Reich.

*2012*-A billionaire, obsessed with revenge, prepares at a long-lost science facility near Cape Horn for a diabolical and unimaginable event that will shock the world.

*Long Beach, California*-The famous cruise ship, the Queen Mary, prepares for her final voyage-but nothing is as it seems.
At the ship's farewell gathering, maritime historian Jake Sands spots a face from his past, and it could only mean one thing-a catastrophe at sea.

Check out the trailer here: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ko8dw_G84NM

Review:
_"I live in Long Beach, and appreciated the accuracy...it was a good read and well worth the price and time spent!!"_

*FATAL RETURN* http://www.amazon.com/Fatal-Return-ebook/dp/B008QPW2YI/ref=cm_cr_pr_pb_t
A thrilling adventure with amazing ties to history.

*99c for a limited time*


----------



## RogerWeston (Sep 25, 2011)

*Looking for a good read? Check out:*

*FATAL RETURN*

*1945*-A shipwreck of epic proportions leaves a young boy in possession of one of the darkest secrets of the Third Reich.

*2012*-A billionaire, obsessed with revenge, prepares at a long-lost science facility near Cape Horn for a diabolical and unimaginable event that will shock the world.

*Long Beach, California*-The famous cruise ship, the Queen Mary, prepares for her final voyage-but nothing is as it seems.
At the ship's farewell gathering, maritime historian Jake Sands spots a face from his past, and it could only mean one thing-a catastrophe at sea.

Check out the trailer here: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ko8dw_G84NM

Review:
_"I live in Long Beach, and appreciated the accuracy...it was a good read and well worth the price and time spent!!"
_
*FATAL RETURN* http://www.amazon.com/Fatal-Return-ebook/dp/B008QPW2YI/ref=cm_cr_pr_pb_t
A thrilling adventure with amazing ties to history.


----------



## RogerWeston (Sep 25, 2011)

*Looking for a good read? Check out:*

*FATAL RETURN *

*1945*-A shipwreck of epic proportions leaves a young boy in possession of one of the darkest secrets of the Third Reich.

*2012*-A billionaire, obsessed with revenge, prepares at a long-lost science facility near Cape Horn for a diabolical and unimaginable event that will shock the world.

Long Beach, California-The famous cruise ship, the Queen Mary, prepares for her final voyage-but nothing is as it seems.
At the ship's farewell gathering, maritime historian Jake Sands spots a face from his past, and it could only mean one thing-a catastrophe at sea.

Check out the trailer here: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ko8dw_G84NM

Review:
_"I live in Long Beach, and appreciated the accuracy...it was a good read and well worth the price and time spent!!"_

*FATAL RETURN* http://www.amazon.com/Fatal-Return-ebook/dp/B008QPW2YI/ref=cm_cr_pr_pb_t
A thrilling adventure with amazing ties to history.


----------



## RogerWeston (Sep 25, 2011)

*Looking for a good read? Check out:*

*FATAL RETURN *

*1945*-A shipwreck of epic proportions leaves a young boy in possession of one of the darkest secrets of the Third Reich.

*2012*-A billionaire, obsessed with revenge, prepares at a long-lost science facility near Cape Horn for a diabolical and unimaginable event that will shock the world.

*Long Beach, California*-The famous cruise ship, the Queen Mary, prepares for her final voyage-but nothing is as it seems.
At the ship's farewell gathering, maritime historian Jake Sands spots a face from his past, and it could only mean one thing-a catastrophe at sea.

Check out the trailer here: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ko8dw_G84NM

Review:
_"I live in Long Beach, and appreciated the accuracy...it was a good read and well worth the price and time spent!!"_

*FATAL RETURN* http://www.amazon.com/Fatal-Return-ebook/dp/B008QPW2YI/ref=cm_cr_pr_pb_t
A thrilling adventure with amazing ties to history.


----------



## RogerWeston (Sep 25, 2011)

*Looking for a good read? Check out:*

*FATAL RETURN *

*1945*-A shipwreck of epic proportions leaves a young boy in possession of one of the darkest secrets of the Third Reich.

*2012*-A billionaire, obsessed with revenge, prepares at a long-lost science facility near Cape Horn for a diabolical and unimaginable event that will shock the world.

*Long Beach, California*-The famous cruise ship, the Queen Mary, prepares for her final voyage-but nothing is as it seems.
At the ship's farewell gathering, maritime historian Jake Sands spots a face from his past, and it could only mean one thing-a catastrophe at sea.

Check out the trailer here: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ko8dw_G84NM

Review:
"I live in Long Beach, and appreciated the accuracy...it was a good read and well worth the price and time spent!!"

*FATAL RETURN* http://www.amazon.com/Fatal-Return-ebook/dp/B008QPW2YI/ref=cm_cr_pr_pb_t
A thrilling adventure with amazing ties to history.


----------



## RogerWeston (Sep 25, 2011)

*Like a little mystery with your history? Check out:*

*FATAL RETURN *

*1945*-A shipwreck of epic proportions leaves a young boy in possession of one of the darkest secrets of the Third Reich.

*2012*-A billionaire, obsessed with revenge, prepares at a long-lost science facility near Cape Horn for a diabolical and unimaginable event that will shock the world.

*Long Beach, California*-The famous cruise ship, the Queen Mary, prepares for her final voyage-but nothing is as it seems.
At the ship's farewell gathering, maritime historian Jake Sands spots a face from his past, and it could only mean one thing-a catastrophe at sea.

Check out the trailer here: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ko8dw_G84NM

Review:
_"I live in Long Beach, and appreciated the accuracy...it was a good read and well worth the price and time spent!!"_

*FATAL RETURN* http://www.amazon.com/Fatal-Return-ebook/dp/B008QPW2YI/ref=cm_cr_pr_pb_t
A thrilling adventure with amazing ties to history.


----------



## RogerWeston (Sep 25, 2011)

Fatal Return is not on sale, but these are:

**Kindle Countdown Deals**

*The Assassin's Wife* http://www.amazon.com/dp/B005GWEFQM
_"If you like thrillers, espionage, and mystery along with a healthy dose of wild country, grab this book and be prepared to be unable to put it down."_

*Pursuit: A Thriller* http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00EPQ5N8E
_"Great story, lots of action. Story held you interest so you couldn't wait to see what was going to happen next."_

*The Golden Catch* http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004YTI1UY
_"I really enjoyed this book. Got me to the edge of my seat from the very beginning and kept me there."_

*Only 99 cents each through 4/24
Always Free with Prime*

*Last Day at 99c - Download Now!*


----------



## RogerWeston (Sep 25, 2011)

*Like a little mystery with your history? Check out:*

*FATAL RETURN *

*1945*-A shipwreck of epic proportions leaves a young boy in possession of one of the darkest secrets of the Third Reich.

*2012*-A billionaire, obsessed with revenge, prepares at a long-lost science facility near Cape Horn for a diabolical and unimaginable event that will shock the world.

*Long Beach, California*-The famous cruise ship, the Queen Mary, prepares for her final voyage-but nothing is as it seems.
At the ship's farewell gathering, maritime historian Jake Sands spots a face from his past, and it could only mean one thing-a catastrophe at sea.

Check out the trailer here: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ko8dw_G84NM

Review:
_"I live in Long Beach, and appreciated the accuracy...it was a good read and well worth the price and time spent!!"_

*FATAL RETURN* http://www.amazon.com/Fatal-Return-ebook/dp/B008QPW2YI/ref=cm_cr_pr_pb_t
A thrilling adventure with amazing ties to history.


----------



## RogerWeston (Sep 25, 2011)

Check out the horse racing action in:

*FATAL RETURN *

*1945*-A shipwreck of epic proportions leaves a young boy in possession of one of the darkest secrets of the Third Reich.

*2012*-A billionaire, obsessed with revenge, prepares at a long-lost science facility near Cape Horn for a diabolical and unimaginable event that will shock the world.

*Long Beach, California*-The famous cruise ship, the Queen Mary, prepares for her final voyage-but nothing is as it seems.
At the ship's farewell gathering, maritime historian Jake Sands spots a face from his past, and it could only mean one thing-a catastrophe at sea.

Check out the trailer here: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ko8dw_G84NM

Review:
_"I live in Long Beach, and appreciated the accuracy...it was a good read and well worth the price and time spent!!"_

*FATAL RETURN* http://www.amazon.com/Fatal-Return-ebook/dp/B008QPW2YI/ref=cm_cr_pr_pb_t
A thrilling adventure with amazing ties to history.


----------



## RogerWeston (Sep 25, 2011)

Looking for a good Memorial Day read? Check out:

*FATAL RETURN *

*1945*-A shipwreck of epic proportions leaves a young boy in possession of one of the darkest secrets of the Third Reich.

*2012*-A billionaire, obsessed with revenge, prepares at a long-lost science facility near Cape Horn for a diabolical and unimaginable event that will shock the world.

*Long Beach, California*-The famous cruise ship, the Queen Mary, prepares for her final voyage-but nothing is as it seems.
At the ship's farewell gathering, maritime historian Jake Sands spots a face from his past, and it could only mean one thing-a catastrophe at sea.

Check out the trailer here: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ko8dw_G84NM

Review:
_"I live in Long Beach, and appreciated the accuracy...it was a good read and well worth the price and time spent!!"_

*FATAL RETURN* http://www.amazon.com/Fatal-Return-ebook/dp/B008QPW2YI/ref=cm_cr_pr_pb_t
A thrilling adventure with amazing ties to history.

Free with Prime


----------



## RogerWeston (Sep 25, 2011)

*FATAL RETURN *

*1945*-A shipwreck of epic proportions leaves a young boy in possession of one of the darkest secrets of the Third Reich.

*2012*-A billionaire, obsessed with revenge, prepares at a long-lost science facility near Cape Horn for a diabolical and unimaginable event that will shock the world.

*Long Beach, California*-The famous cruise ship, the Queen Mary, prepares for her final voyage-but nothing is as it seems.
At the ship's farewell gathering, maritime historian Jake Sands spots a face from his past, and it could only mean one thing-a catastrophe at sea.

Check out the trailer here: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ko8dw_G84NM

Review:
_"I live in Long Beach, and appreciated the accuracy...it was a good read and well worth the price and time spent!!"_

*FATAL RETURN* http://www.amazon.com/Fatal-Return-ebook/dp/B008QPW2YI/ref=cm_cr_pr_pb_t
A thrilling adventure with amazing ties to history.

Free with Prime


----------



## RogerWeston (Sep 25, 2011)

*FATAL RETURN *

*1945*-A shipwreck of epic proportions leaves a young boy in possession of one of the darkest secrets of the Third Reich.

*2012*-A billionaire, obsessed with revenge, prepares at a long-lost science facility near Cape Horn for a diabolical and unimaginable event that will shock the world.

*Long Beach, California*-The famous cruise ship, the Queen Mary, prepares for her final voyage-but nothing is as it seems.
At the ship's farewell gathering, maritime historian Jake Sands spots a face from his past, and it could only mean one thing-a catastrophe at sea.

Check out the trailer here: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ko8dw_G84NM

Review:
_"I live in Long Beach, and appreciated the accuracy...it was a good read and well worth the price and time spent!!"_

*FATAL RETURN* http://www.amazon.com/Fatal-Return-ebook/dp/B008QPW2YI/ref=cm_cr_pr_pb_t
A thrilling adventure with amazing ties to history.

Free with Prime


----------



## RogerWeston (Sep 25, 2011)

*FATAL RETURN *

*1945*-A shipwreck of epic proportions leaves a young boy in possession of one of the darkest secrets of the Third Reich.

*2012*-A billionaire, obsessed with revenge, prepares at a long-lost science facility near Cape Horn for a diabolical and unimaginable event that will shock the world.

*Long Beach, California*-The famous cruise ship, the Queen Mary, prepares for her final voyage-but nothing is as it seems.
At the ship's farewell gathering, maritime historian Jake Sands spots a face from his past, and it could only mean one thing-a catastrophe at sea.

Check out the trailer here: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ko8dw_G84NM

Review:
_"I live in Long Beach, and appreciated the accuracy...it was a good read and well worth the price and time spent!!"_

*FATAL RETURN* http://www.amazon.com/Fatal-Return-ebook/dp/B008QPW2YI/ref=cm_cr_pr_pb_t
A thrilling adventure with amazing ties to history.

Free with Prime


----------



## RogerWeston (Sep 25, 2011)

*FATAL RETURN *

*1945*-A shipwreck of epic proportions leaves a young boy in possession of one of the darkest secrets of the Third Reich.

*2012*-A billionaire, obsessed with revenge, prepares at a long-lost science facility near Cape Horn for a diabolical and unimaginable event that will shock the world.

*Long Beach, California*-The famous cruise ship, the Queen Mary, prepares for her final voyage-but nothing is as it seems.
At the ship's farewell gathering, maritime historian Jake Sands spots a face from his past, and it could only mean one thing-a catastrophe at sea.

Check out the trailer here: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ko8dw_G84NM

Review:
_"I live in Long Beach, and appreciated the accuracy...it was a good read and well worth the price and time spent!!"_

*FATAL RETURN* http://www.amazon.com/Fatal-Return-ebook/dp/B008QPW2YI/ref=cm_cr_pr_pb_t
A thrilling adventure with amazing ties to history.

Free with Prime


----------



## RogerWeston (Sep 25, 2011)

"This was a great read. I thoroughly enjoy reading books that are based on actual facts."

*FATAL RETURN *

*1945*-A shipwreck of epic proportions leaves a young boy in possession of one of the darkest secrets of the Third Reich.

*2012*-A billionaire, obsessed with revenge, prepares at a long-lost science facility near Cape Horn for a diabolical and unimaginable event that will shock the world.

*Long Beach, California*-The famous cruise ship, the Queen Mary, prepares for her final voyage-but nothing is as it seems.
At the ship's farewell gathering, maritime historian Jake Sands spots a face from his past, and it could only mean one thing-a catastrophe at sea.

Check out the trailer here: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ko8dw_G84NM

Review:
"I live in Long Beach, and appreciated the accuracy...it was a good read and well worth the price and time spent!!"

*FATAL RETURN* http://www.amazon.com/Fatal-Return-ebook/dp/B008QPW2YI/ref=cm_cr_pr_pb_t
A thrilling adventure with amazing ties to history.

Free with Prime


----------



## RogerWeston (Sep 25, 2011)

_"This was a great read. I thoroughly enjoy reading books that are based on actual facts."_

*FATAL RETURN*

*1945*-A shipwreck of epic proportions leaves a young boy in possession of one of the darkest secrets of the Third Reich.

*2012*-A billionaire, obsessed with revenge, prepares at a long-lost science facility near Cape Horn for a diabolical and unimaginable event that will shock the world.

*Long Beach, California*-The famous cruise ship, the Queen Mary, prepares for her final voyage-but nothing is as it seems.
At the ship's farewell gathering, maritime historian Jake Sands spots a face from his past, and it could only mean one thing-a catastrophe at sea.

Check out the trailer here: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ko8dw_G84NM

Review:
_"I live in Long Beach, and appreciated the accuracy...it was a good read and well worth the price and time spent!!"_

*FATAL RETURN *http://www.amazon.com/Fatal-Return-ebook/dp/B008QPW2YI/ref=cm_cr_pr_pb_t
A thrilling adventure with amazing ties to history.

Free with Prime


----------



## RogerWeston (Sep 25, 2011)

*99 cents for a limited time*

_"This was a great read. I thoroughly enjoy reading books that are based on actual facts."_

*FATAL RETURN *

*1945*-A shipwreck of epic proportions leaves a young boy in possession of one of the darkest secrets of the Third Reich.

*2012*-A billionaire, obsessed with revenge, prepares at a long-lost science facility near Cape Horn for a diabolical and unimaginable event that will shock the world.

*Long Beach, California*-The famous cruise ship, the Queen Mary, prepares for her final voyage-but nothing is as it seems.
At the ship's farewell gathering, maritime historian Jake Sands spots a face from his past, and it could only mean one thing-a catastrophe at sea.

Check out the trailer here: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ko8dw_G84NM

Review:
_"I live in Long Beach, and appreciated the accuracy...it was a good read and well worth the price and time spent!!"_

*FATAL RETURN* http://www.amazon.com/Fatal-Return-ebook/dp/B008QPW2YI/ref=cm_cr_pr_pb_t
A thrilling adventure with amazing ties to history.

Free with Prime


----------



## RogerWeston (Sep 25, 2011)

_"This was a great read. I thoroughly enjoy reading books that are based on actual facts."_

*FATAL RETURN *

*1945*-A shipwreck of epic proportions leaves a young boy in possession of one of the darkest secrets of the Third Reich.

*2012*-A billionaire, obsessed with revenge, prepares at a long-lost science facility near Cape Horn for a diabolical and unimaginable event that will shock the world.

*Long Beach, California*-The famous cruise ship, the Queen Mary, prepares for her final voyage-but nothing is as it seems.
At the ship's farewell gathering, maritime historian Jake Sands spots a face from his past, and it could only mean one thing-*a catastrophe at sea. *

Check out the trailer here: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ko8dw_G84NM

Review:
_"I live in Long Beach, and appreciated the accuracy...it was a good read and well worth the price and time spent!!"_

*FATAL RETURN* http://www.amazon.com/Fatal-Return-ebook/dp/B008QPW2YI/ref=cm_cr_pr_pb_t
A thrilling adventure with amazing ties to history.

Free with Prime
Kindle Unlimited


----------



## RogerWeston (Sep 25, 2011)

On this day, 75 years ago, Germany invaded Poland starting WW2. A few weeks later USSR sent troops into Poland. 
Read about what happened in Poland in *FATAL RETURN:*

_"This was a great read. I thoroughly enjoy reading books that are based on actual facts."_

*FATAL RETURN*

*1945*-A shipwreck of epic proportions leaves a young boy in possession of one of the darkest secrets of the Third Reich.

*2012*-A billionaire, obsessed with revenge, prepares at a long-lost science facility near Cape Horn for a diabolical and unimaginable event that will shock the world.

*Long Beach, California*-The famous cruise ship, the Queen Mary, prepares for her final voyage-but nothing is as it seems.
At the ship's farewell gathering, maritime historian Jake Sands spots a face from his past, and it could only mean one thing-*a catastrophe at sea. *

Check out the trailer here: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ko8dw_G84NM

Review:
_"I live in Long Beach, and appreciated the accuracy...it was a good read and well worth the price and time spent!!"_

*FATAL RETURN *http://www.amazon.com/Fatal-Return-ebook/dp/B008QPW2YI/ref=cm_cr_pr_pb_t
A thrilling adventure with amazing ties to history.

Free with Prime
Kindle Unlimited


----------



## RogerWeston (Sep 25, 2011)

75 years ago, Germany invaded Poland starting WW2. A few weeks later USSR sent troops into Poland. 
Read about what happened in Poland in FATAL RETURN:
_
"This was a great read. I thoroughly enjoy reading books that are based on actual facts."_

*FATAL RETURN*

*1945*-A shipwreck of epic proportions leaves a young boy in possession of one of the darkest secrets of the Third Reich.

*2012*-A billionaire, obsessed with revenge, prepares at a long-lost science facility near Cape Horn for a diabolical and unimaginable event that will shock the world.

*Long Beach, California*-The famous cruise ship, the Queen Mary, prepares for her final voyage-but nothing is as it seems.
At the ship's farewell gathering, maritime historian Jake Sands spots a face from his past, and it could only mean one thing-a catastrophe at sea.

Check out the trailer here: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ko8dw_G84NM

Review:
_"I live in Long Beach, and appreciated the accuracy...it was a good read and well worth the price and time spent!!"_

*FATAL RETURN* http://www.amazon.com/Fatal-Return-ebook/dp/B008QPW2YI/ref=cm_cr_pr_pb_t
A thrilling adventure with amazing ties to history.

Free with Prime
Kindle Unlimited


----------



## RogerWeston (Sep 25, 2011)

It's the Queen Mary's 80th birthday. Read about her storied history in:

*FATAL RETURN: A THRILLER*

_"This was a great read. I thoroughly enjoy reading books that are based on actual facts."_

*1945*-A shipwreck of epic proportions leaves a young boy in possession of one of the darkest secrets of the Third Reich.

*2012*-A billionaire, obsessed with revenge, prepares at a long-lost science facility near Cape Horn for a diabolical and unimaginable event that will shock the world.

*Long Beach, California*-The famous cruise ship, the Queen Mary, prepares for her final voyage-but nothing is as it seems.
At the ship's farewell gathering, maritime historian Jake Sands spots a face from his past, and it could only mean one thing-a catastrophe at sea.

Check out the trailer here: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ko8dw_G84NM

Review:
_"I live in Long Beach, and appreciated the accuracy...it was a good read and well worth the price and time spent!!"_

*FATAL RETURN* http://www.amazon.com/Fatal-Return-ebook/dp/B008QPW2YI/ref=cm_cr_pr_pb_t
A thrilling adventure with amazing ties to history.

Free with Prime
Kindle Unlimited


----------



## RogerWeston (Sep 25, 2011)

The Queen Mary recently celebrated her 80th birthday. Read about her storied history in:

*FATAL RETURN: A THRILLER*

_"This was a great read. I thoroughly enjoy reading books that are based on actual facts."_

*1945*-A shipwreck of epic proportions leaves a young boy in possession of one of the darkest secrets of the Third Reich.

*2012*-A billionaire, obsessed with revenge, prepares at a long-lost science facility near Cape Horn for a diabolical and unimaginable event that will shock the world.

*Long Beach, California*-The famous cruise ship, the Queen Mary, prepares for her final voyage-but nothing is as it seems.
At the ship's farewell gathering, maritime historian Jake Sands spots a face from his past, and it could only mean one thing-*a catastrophe at sea. *

Check out the trailer here: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ko8dw_G84NM

Review:
_"I live in Long Beach, and appreciated the accuracy...it was a good read and well worth the price and time spent!!"_

*FATAL RETURN* http://www.amazon.com/Fatal-Return-ebook/dp/B008QPW2YI/ref=cm_cr_pr_pb_t
A thrilling adventure with amazing ties to history.

Free with Prime
Kindle Unlimited


----------



## RogerWeston (Sep 25, 2011)

Going to Bouchercon? Read about the Queen Mary before you go in this action-packed thriller:

*FATAL RETURN: A THRILLER*

_"This was a great read. I thoroughly enjoy reading books that are based on actual facts."_

*1945*-A shipwreck of epic proportions leaves a young boy in possession of one of the darkest secrets of the Third Reich.

*2012*-A billionaire, obsessed with revenge, prepares at a long-lost science facility near Cape Horn for a diabolical and unimaginable event that will shock the world.

*Long Beach, California*-The famous cruise ship, the Queen Mary, prepares for her final voyage-but nothing is as it seems.
At the ship's farewell gathering, maritime historian Jake Sands spots a face from his past, and it could only mean one thing-a catastrophe at sea.

Check out the trailer here: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ko8dw_G84NM

Review:
_"I live in Long Beach, and appreciated the accuracy...it was a good read and well worth the price and time spent!!"_

*FATAL RETURN* http://www.amazon.com/Fatal-Return-ebook/dp/B008QPW2YI/ref=cm_cr_pr_pb_t
A thrilling adventure with amazing ties to history.

Free with Prime
Kindle Unlimited


----------



## RogerWeston (Sep 25, 2011)

*FREE TODAY*

When Jake Sands agrees to deliver a speech at the farewell ceremony for an iconic cruise ship, he thinks that he and his beautiful assistant Ashley are moving into the big leagues on the speaking circuit. They are whisked around in a limousine, enjoy five star accommodations, and look forward to cashing in on the lucrative referrals that are sure to follow. For an unknown shipwreck and survival expert like Jake, this is a dream come true, but he should have remembered the first lesson of survival--things are not always as they seem. When Jake spots a face from his past in the gathering crowd he realizes that he is caught in a dark, twisted plot with no way out. He knows that he must take the law into his own hands to stop the unthinkable. He must reach into his past and use skills that he learned from his stepfather, a tormented, shadowy character with plenty of secrets of his own. Now he must rediscover the second rule of survival--win or die. Come back alive.

*FATAL RETURN*
Free until 11/10/14
183 pages

Customer reviews:

_"This is my first novel by Roger Weston, and I love his story-telling skills. Apparently I've been living under a rock since I haven't gotten acquainted with his work before. The fact that the author has spent time on many ships lends depth and credibility to the tale. His use of historical details adds a layer of interest to the story." _

_"I enjoyed this book; a strong read with twists and turns to keep the reader attached the full length. will recommend." _

_"Roger Weston's "Fatal Return' is an exciting read from start to finish. It's a thriller with the right dose of history to give it heft. Weston, who spent time working on various vessels in various seas, clearly knows his subject and for that readers will not be disappointed." _

*"Well worth the reading." *

_"Not only did I learn a little history but the book was a good mystery with enough characters to make it hard to put down." _

_"A Seafaring Indiana Jones" _


----------



## RogerWeston (Sep 25, 2011)

_"A Seafaring Indiana Jones"_

When Jake Sands agrees to deliver a speech at the farewell ceremony for an iconic cruise ship, he thinks that he and his beautiful assistant Ashley are moving into the big leagues on the speaking circuit. They are whisked around in a limousine, enjoy five star accommodations, and look forward to cashing in on the lucrative referrals that are sure to follow. For an unknown shipwreck and survival expert like Jake, this is a dream come true, but he should have remembered the first lesson of survival--things are not always as they seem. When Jake spots a face from his past in the gathering crowd he realizes that he is caught in a dark, twisted plot with no way out. He knows that he must take the law into his own hands to stop the unthinkable. He must reach into his past and use skills that he learned from his stepfather, a tormented, shadowy character with plenty of secrets of his own. Now he must rediscover the second rule of survival--win or die. Come back alive.

*FATAL RETURN * http://www.amazon.com/dp/B008QPW2YI
*183 pages *

Customer reviews:

_"This is my first novel by Roger Weston, and I love his story-telling skills. Apparently I've been living under a rock since I haven't gotten acquainted with his work before. The fact that the author has spent time on many ships lends depth and credibility to the tale. His use of historical details adds a layer of interest to the story." _

_"I enjoyed this book; a strong read with twists and turns to keep the reader attached the full length. will recommend." _

_"Roger Weston's "Fatal Return' is an exciting read from start to finish. It's a thriller with the right dose of history to give it heft. Weston, who spent time working on various vessels in various seas, clearly knows his subject and for that readers will not be disappointed." _

_"Well worth the reading." _

_"Not only did I learn a little history but the book was a good mystery with enough characters to make it hard to put down." _


----------



## RogerWeston (Sep 25, 2011)

_"A Seafaring Indiana Jones"_

When Jake Sands agrees to deliver a speech at the farewell ceremony for an iconic cruise ship, he thinks that he and his beautiful assistant Ashley are moving into the big leagues on the speaking circuit. They are whisked around in a limousine, enjoy five star accommodations, and look forward to cashing in on the lucrative referrals that are sure to follow. For an unknown shipwreck and survival expert like Jake, this is a dream come true, but he should have remembered the first lesson of survival--things are not always as they seem. When Jake spots a face from his past in the gathering crowd he realizes that he is caught in a dark, twisted plot with no way out. He knows that he must take the law into his own hands to stop the unthinkable. He must reach into his past and use skills that he learned from his stepfather, a tormented, shadowy character with plenty of secrets of his own. Now he must rediscover the second rule of survival--win or die. Come back alive.

*FATAL RETURN* http://www.amazon.com/dp/B008QPW2YI
183 pages

Customer reviews:

_"This is my first novel by Roger Weston, and I love his story-telling skills. Apparently I've been living under a rock since I haven't gotten acquainted with his work before. The fact that the author has spent time on many ships lends depth and credibility to the tale. His use of historical details adds a layer of interest to the story." _

_"I enjoyed this book; a strong read with twists and turns to keep the reader attached the full length. will recommend." _

_"Roger Weston's "Fatal Return' is an exciting read from start to finish. It's a thriller with the right dose of history to give it heft. Weston, who spent time working on various vessels in various seas, clearly knows his subject and for that readers will not be disappointed." _

_"Well worth the reading." _

_"Not only did I learn a little history but the book was a good mystery with enough characters to make it hard to put down." _


----------



## RogerWeston (Sep 25, 2011)

"A Seafaring Indiana Jones"

*When Jake Sands agrees to deliver a speech at the farewell ceremony for an iconic cruise ship, he thinks that he and his beautiful assistant Ashley are moving into the big leagues on the speaking circuit. They are whisked around in a limousine, enjoy five star accommodations, and look forward to cashing in on the lucrative referrals that are sure to follow. For an unknown shipwreck and survival expert like Jake, this is a dream come true, but he should have remembered the first lesson of survival--things are not always as they seem. When Jake spots a face from his past in the gathering crowd he realizes that he is caught in a dark, twisted plot with no way out. He knows that he must take the law into his own hands to stop the unthinkable. He must reach into his past and use skills that he learned from his stepfather, a tormented, shadowy character with plenty of secrets of his own. Now he must rediscover the second rule of survival--win or die. Come back alive. *

*FATAL RETURN* http://www.amazon.com/dp/B008QPW2YI
183 pages

Customer reviews:

_"This is my first novel by Roger Weston, and I love his story-telling skills. Apparently I've been living under a rock since I haven't gotten acquainted with his work before. The fact that the author has spent time on many ships lends depth and credibility to the tale. His use of historical details adds a layer of interest to the story." _

_"I enjoyed this book; a strong read with twists and turns to keep the reader attached the full length. will recommend." _

_"Roger Weston's "Fatal Return' is an exciting read from start to finish. It's a thriller with the right dose of history to give it heft. Weston, who spent time working on various vessels in various seas, clearly knows his subject and for that readers will not be disappointed." _

_"Well worth the reading." _

_"Not only did I learn a little history but the book was a good mystery with enough characters to make it hard to put down."_


----------



## RogerWeston (Sep 25, 2011)

The Queen Mary recently celebrated her 80th birthday. Read about her storied history in:

*FATAL RETURN: A THRILLER*

_"This was a great read. I thoroughly enjoy reading books that are based on actual facts."_

*1945*-A shipwreck of epic proportions leaves a young boy in possession of one of the darkest secrets of the Third Reich.

*2012*-A billionaire, obsessed with revenge, prepares at a long-lost science facility near Cape Horn for a diabolical and unimaginable event that will shock the world.

*Long Beach, California*-The famous cruise ship, the Queen Mary, prepares for her final voyage-but nothing is as it seems.
At the ship's farewell gathering, maritime historian Jake Sands spots a face from his past, and it could only mean one thing-*a catastrophe at sea*.

Check out the trailer here: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ko8dw_G84NM

Review:
_"I live in Long Beach, and appreciated the accuracy...it was a good read and well worth the price and time spent!!"_

*FATAL RETURN* http://www.amazon.com/Fatal-Return-ebook/dp/B008QPW2YI/ref=cm_cr_pr_pb_t
A thrilling adventure with amazing ties to history.

Free with Prime
Kindle Unlimited


----------



## RogerWeston (Sep 25, 2011)

_*"I simply love all of Weston's books and this one did not fail to deliver."*_

*When maritime professor Jake Sands agrees to deliver a speech at the farewell ceremony for an iconic cruise ship, he thinks that he and his beautiful assistant Ashley are moving into the big leagues on the speaking circuit. They are whisked around in a limousine, enjoy five star accommodations, and look forward to cashing in on the lucrative referrals that are sure to follow. For an unknown shipwreck and survival expert like Jake, this is a dream come true. Only he should have remembered what he'd learned long ago--things are not always what they seem. When Jake discovers that the ship's owner, eccentric billionaire Charles Richter, is not planning on selling the famous luxury liner to Asian buyers as he was originally told, he finds himself caught up in a dark, twisted plot with no way out. Now Jake is forced to take the law into his own hands to stop the unthinkable. He must reach into his own past and use the skills that he learned from his stepfather, a hard fighting former Navy Seal, to stop Richter's plan for revenge. Jake must thwart the madman's plan for unleashing his plot from hell, but first, Jake must rediscover the first rule of survival--win or die. Come back alive.*

*FATAL RETURN* http://www.amazon.com/dp/B008QPW2YI


----------



## RogerWeston (Sep 25, 2011)

The Queen Mary recently celebrated her 80th birthday. Read about her haunted history in:

*FATAL RETURN: A THRILLER*

_"This was a great read. I thoroughly enjoy reading books that are based on actual facts."_

*1945*-A shipwreck of epic proportions leaves a young boy in possession of one of the darkest secrets of the Third Reich.

*2012*-A billionaire, obsessed with revenge, prepares at a long-lost science facility near Cape Horn for a diabolical and unimaginable event that will shock the world.

*Long Beach, California*-The famous cruise ship, the Queen Mary, prepares for her final voyage-but nothing is as it seems.
At the ship's farewell gathering, maritime historian Jake Sands spots a face from his past, and it could only mean one thing-a catastrophe at sea.

Check out the trailer here: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ko8dw_G84NM

Review:
_"I live in Long Beach, and appreciated the accuracy...it was a good read and well worth the price and time spent!!"_

*FATAL RETURN *http://www.amazon.com/Fatal-Return-ebook/dp/B008QPW2YI/ref=cm_cr_pr_pb_t
A thrilling adventure with amazing ties to history.

Free with Prime
Kindle Unlimited


----------



## RogerWeston (Sep 25, 2011)

The Queen Mary recently celebrated her 80th birthday. Read about her haunted history in:

*FATAL RETURN: A THRILLER* http://www.amazon.com/Fatal-Return-ebook/dp/B008QPW2YI/ref=cm_cr_pr_pb_t

_"This was a great read. I thoroughly enjoy reading books that are based on actual facts."_

*1945*-A shipwreck of epic proportions leaves a young boy in possession of one of the darkest secrets of the Third Reich.

*2012*-A billionaire, obsessed with revenge, prepares at a long-lost science facility near Cape Horn for a diabolical and unimaginable event that will shock the world.

*Long Beach, Californi*a-The famous cruise ship, the Queen Mary, prepares for her final voyage-but nothing is as it seems.
At the ship's farewell gathering, maritime historian Jake Sands spots a face from his past, and it could only mean one thing-_a catastrophe at sea_.

Check out the trailer here: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ko8dw_G84NM

Review:
_"I live in Long Beach, and appreciated the accuracy...it was a good read and well worth the price and time spent!!"_

*FATAL RETURN* http://www.amazon.com/Fatal-Return-ebook/dp/B008QPW2YI/ref=cm_cr_pr_pb_t
A thrilling adventure with amazing ties to history.

Free with Prime
Kindle Unlimited


----------



## RogerWeston (Sep 25, 2011)

Looking for a good Friday Read? Check out:

*FATAL RETURN: A THRILLER*

_"This was a great read. I thoroughly enjoy reading books that are based on actual facts."_

*1945*-A shipwreck of epic proportions leaves a young boy in possession of one of the darkest secrets of the Third Reich.

*2012*-A billionaire, obsessed with revenge, prepares at a long-lost science facility near Cape Horn for a diabolical and unimaginable event that will shock the world.

*Long Beach, California*-The famous cruise ship, the Queen Mary, prepares for her final voyage-but nothing is as it seems.
At the ship's farewell gathering, maritime historian Jake Sands spots a face from his past, and it could only mean one thing-_a catastrophe at sea. _

Check out the trailer here: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ko8dw_G84NM

Review:
_"I live in Long Beach, and appreciated the accuracy...it was a good read and well worth the price and time spent!!"_

*FATAL RETURN* http://www.amazon.com/Fatal-Return-ebook/dp/B008QPW2YI/ref=cm_cr_pr_pb_t
A thrilling adventure with amazing ties to history.


----------



## RogerWeston (Sep 25, 2011)

Looking for a good Friday Read? Check out:

*FATAL RETURN: A THRILLER*

_"This was a great read. I thoroughly enjoy reading books that are based on actual facts."_

*1945*-A shipwreck of epic proportions leaves a young boy in possession of one of the darkest secrets of the Third Reich.

*2012*-A billionaire, obsessed with revenge, prepares at a long-lost science facility near Cape Horn for a diabolical and unimaginable event that will shock the world.

*Long Beach, California*-The famous cruise ship, the Queen Mary, prepares for her final voyage-but nothing is as it seems.
At the ship's farewell gathering, maritime historian Jake Sands spots a face from his past, and it could only mean one thing-a catastrophe at sea.

Check out the trailer here: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ko8dw_G84NM

Review:
_"I live in Long Beach, and appreciated the accuracy...it was a good read and well worth the price and time spent!!"_

*FATAL RETURN* http://www.amazon.com/Fatal-Return-ebook/dp/B008QPW2YI/ref=cm_cr_pr_pb_t
A thrilling adventure with amazing ties to history.


----------



## RogerWeston (Sep 25, 2011)

Looking for a good read? Check out:

*FATAL RETURN: A THRILLER*

_"This was a great read. I thoroughly enjoy reading books that are based on actual facts."_

*1945*-A shipwreck of epic proportions leaves a young boy in possession of one of the darkest secrets of the Third Reich.

*2012*-A billionaire, obsessed with revenge, prepares at a long-lost science facility near Cape Horn for a diabolical and unimaginable event that will shock the world.

*Long Beach, California*-The famous cruise ship, the Queen Mary, prepares for her final voyage-but nothing is as it seems.
At the ship's farewell gathering, maritime historian Jake Sands spots a face from his past, and it could only mean one thing-_a catastrophe at sea. _

Check out the trailer here: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ko8dw_G84NM

Review:
_"I live in Long Beach, and appreciated the accuracy...it was a good read and well worth the price and time spent!!"_

*FATAL RETURN* http://www.amazon.com/Fatal-Return-ebook/dp/B008QPW2YI/ref=cm_cr_pr_pb_t
A thrilling adventure with amazing ties to history.


----------



## RogerWeston (Sep 25, 2011)

Looking for a good Friday read? Check out:

*FATAL RETURN: A THRILLER*

_"This was a great read. I thoroughly enjoy reading books that are based on actual facts."_

*1945*-A shipwreck of epic proportions leaves a young boy in possession of one of the darkest secrets of the Third Reich.

*2012*-A billionaire, obsessed with revenge, prepares at a long-lost science facility near Cape Horn for a diabolical and unimaginable event that will shock the world.

*Long Beach, California*-The famous cruise ship, the Queen Mary, prepares for her final voyage-but nothing is as it seems.
At the ship's farewell gathering, maritime historian Jake Sands spots a face from his past, and it could only mean one thing-_*a catastrophe at sea. *_

Check out the trailer here: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ko8dw_G84NM

Review:
_"I live in Long Beach, and appreciated the accuracy...it was a good read and well worth the price and time spent!!"_

*FATAL RETURN *http://www.amazon.com/Fatal-Return-ebook/dp/B008QPW2YI/ref=cm_cr_pr_pb_t
A thrilling adventure with amazing ties to history.


----------



## RogerWeston (Sep 25, 2011)

Looking for a good read? Check out:

*FATAL RETURN: A THRILLER*

_"This was a great read. I thoroughly enjoy reading books that are based on actual facts."_

*1945*-A shipwreck of epic proportions leaves a young boy in possession of one of the darkest secrets of the Third Reich.

*2012*-A billionaire, obsessed with revenge, prepares at a long-lost science facility near Cape Horn for a diabolical and unimaginable event that will shock the world.

*Long Beach, California*-The famous cruise ship, the Queen Mary, prepares for her final voyage-but nothing is as it seems.
At the ship's farewell gathering, maritime historian Jake Sands spots a face from his past, and it could only mean one thing-a catastrophe at sea.

Check out the trailer here: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ko8dw_G84NM

Review:
_"I live in Long Beach, and appreciated the accuracy...it was a good read and well worth the price and time spent!!"_

*FATAL RETURN* http://www.amazon.com/Fatal-Return-ebook/dp/B008QPW2YI/ref=cm_cr_pr_pb_t
A thrilling adventure with amazing ties to history.


----------



## RogerWeston (Sep 25, 2011)

Looking for a good read? Check out:

*FATAL RETURN: A THRILLER*

_"This was a great read. I thoroughly enjoy reading books that are based on actual facts."_

*1945*-A shipwreck of epic proportions leaves a young boy in possession of one of the darkest secrets of the Third Reich.

*2012*-A billionaire, obsessed with revenge, prepares at a long-lost science facility near Cape Horn for a diabolical and unimaginable event that will shock the world.

*Long Beach, California*-The famous cruise ship, the Queen Mary, prepares for her final voyage-but nothing is as it seems.
At the ship's farewell gathering, maritime historian Jake Sands spots a face from his past, and it could only mean one thing-a catastrophe at sea.

Check out the trailer here: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ko8dw_G84NM

Review:
_"I live in Long Beach, and appreciated the accuracy...it was a good read and well worth the price and time spent!!"_

*FATAL RETURN* http://www.amazon.com/Fatal-Return-ebook/dp/B008QPW2YI/ref=cm_cr_pr_pb_t
A thrilling adventure with amazing ties to history.


----------



## RogerWeston (Sep 25, 2011)

Looking for a good read? Check out:

*FATAL RETURN: A THRILLER*

_"This was a great read. I thoroughly enjoy reading books that are based on actual facts."_

*1945-*A shipwreck of epic proportions leaves a young boy in possession of one of the darkest secrets of the Third Reich.

*2012*-A billionaire, obsessed with revenge, prepares at a long-lost science facility near Cape Horn for a diabolical and unimaginable event that will shock the world.

*Long Beach, California*-The famous cruise ship, the Queen Mary, prepares for her final voyage-but nothing is as it seems.
At the ship's farewell gathering, maritime historian Jake Sands spots a face from his past, and it could only mean one thing-a catastrophe at sea.

Check out the trailer here: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ko8dw_G84NM

Review:
_"I live in Long Beach, and appreciated the accuracy...it was a good read and well worth the price and time spent!!"_

*FATAL RETURN *http://www.amazon.com/Fatal-Return-ebook/dp/B008QPW2YI/ref=cm_cr_pr_pb_t
A thrilling adventure with amazing ties to history


----------



## RogerWeston (Sep 25, 2011)

*Looking for a good read? Check out:*

*FATAL RETURN: A THRILLER*

_"This was a great read. I thoroughly enjoy reading books that are based on actual facts."_

*1945*-A shipwreck of epic proportions leaves a young boy in possession of one of the darkest secrets of the Third Reich.

*2012*-A billionaire, obsessed with revenge, prepares at a long-lost science facility near Cape Horn for a diabolical and unimaginable event that will shock the world.

*Long Beach, California*-The famous cruise ship, the Queen Mary, prepares for her final voyage-but nothing is as it seems.
At the ship's farewell gathering, maritime historian Jake Sands spots a face from his past, and it could only mean one thing-a catastrophe at sea.

Check out the trailer here: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ko8dw_G84NM

Review:
_"I live in Long Beach, and appreciated the accuracy...it was a good read and well worth the price and time spent!!"_

*FATAL RETURN* http://www.amazon.com/Fatal-Return-ebook/dp/B008QPW2YI/ref=cm_cr_pr_pb_t
A thrilling adventure with amazing ties to history


----------



## RogerWeston (Sep 25, 2011)

Looking for a good read? Check out:

*FATAL RETURN: A THRILLER*

_"This was a great read. I thoroughly enjoy reading books that are based on actual facts."_

*1945*-A shipwreck of epic proportions leaves a young boy in possession of one of the darkest secrets of the Third Reich.

*2012*-A billionaire, obsessed with revenge, prepares at a long-lost science facility near Cape Horn for a diabolical and unimaginable event that will shock the world.

*Long Beach, California*-The famous cruise ship, the Queen Mary, prepares for her final voyage-but nothing is as it seems.
At the ship's farewell gathering, maritime historian Jake Sands spots a face from his past, and it could only mean one thing-a catastrophe at sea.

Check out the trailer here: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ko8dw_G84NM

Review:
_"I live in Long Beach, and appreciated the accuracy...it was a good read and well worth the price and time spent!!"_

*FATAL RETURN* http://www.amazon.com/Fatal-Return-ebook/dp/B008QPW2YI/ref=cm_cr_pr_pb_t
A thrilling adventure with amazing ties to history


----------



## RogerWeston (Sep 25, 2011)

*Looking for a good read? Check out:*

*FATAL RETURN: A THRILLER*

_"This was a great read. I thoroughly enjoy reading books that are based on actual facts."_

*1945*-A shipwreck of epic proportions leaves a young boy in possession of one of the darkest secrets of the Third Reich.

*2012*-A billionaire, obsessed with revenge, prepares at a long-lost science facility near Cape Horn for a diabolical and unimaginable event that will shock the world.

*Long Beach, California*-The famous cruise ship, the Queen Mary, prepares for her final voyage-but nothing is as it seems.
At the ship's farewell gathering, maritime historian Jake Sands spots a face from his past, and it could only mean one thing-a catastrophe at sea.

Check out the trailer here: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ko8dw_G84NM

Review:
_"I live in Long Beach, and appreciated the accuracy...it was a good read and well worth the price and time spent!!"_

*FATAL RETURN* http://www.amazon.com/Fatal-Return-ebook/dp/B008QPW2YI/ref=cm_cr_pr_pb_t
A thrilling adventure with amazing ties to history


----------



## RogerWeston (Sep 25, 2011)

*Looking for a good read? Check out:*

*FATAL RETURN: A THRILLER*

_"This was a great read. I thoroughly enjoy reading books that are based on actual facts."_

*1945-*A shipwreck of epic proportions leaves a young boy in possession of one of the darkest secrets of the Third Reich.

*2012*-A billionaire, obsessed with revenge, prepares at a long-lost science facility near Cape Horn for a diabolical and unimaginable event that will shock the world.

*Long Beach, California*-The famous cruise ship, the Queen Mary, prepares for her final voyage-but nothing is as it seems.
At the ship's farewell gathering, maritime historian Jake Sands spots a face from his past, and it could only mean one thing-a catastrophe at sea.

Check out the trailer here: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ko8dw_G84NM

Review:
_"I live in Long Beach, and appreciated the accuracy...it was a good read and well worth the price and time spent!!"_

*FATAL RETURN* http://www.amazon.com/Fatal-Return-ebook/dp/B008QPW2YI/ref=cm_cr_pr_pb_t
A thrilling adventure with amazing ties to history


----------



## RogerWeston (Sep 25, 2011)

Looking for a good read? Check out:

*FATAL RETURN: A THRILLER*

_*"This was a great read. I thoroughly enjoy reading books that are based on actual facts."*_

*1945*-A shipwreck of epic proportions leaves a young boy in possession of one of the darkest secrets of the Third Reich.

*2012*-A billionaire, obsessed with revenge, prepares at a long-lost science facility near Cape Horn for a diabolical and unimaginable event that will shock the world.

*Long Beach, California*-The famous cruise ship, the Queen Mary, prepares for her final voyage-but nothing is as it seems.
At the ship's farewell gathering, maritime historian Jake Sands spots a face from his past, and it could only mean one thing-a catastrophe at sea.

Check out the trailer here: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ko8dw_G84NM

Review:
_"I live in Long Beach, and appreciated the accuracy...it was a good read and well worth the price and time spent!!"_

*FATAL RETURN* http://www.amazon.com/Fatal-Return-ebook/dp/B008QPW2YI/ref=cm_cr_pr_pb_t
A thrilling adventure with amazing ties to history


----------



## RogerWeston (Sep 25, 2011)

Looking for a good read? Check out:

*FATAL RETURN: A THRILLER*

_"This was a great read. I thoroughly enjoy reading books that are based on actual facts."_

*1945*-A shipwreck of epic proportions leaves a young boy in possession of one of the darkest secrets of the Third Reich.

*2012*-A billionaire, obsessed with revenge, prepares at a long-lost science facility near Cape Horn for a diabolical and unimaginable event that will shock the world.

*Long Beach, California*-The famous cruise ship, the Queen Mary, prepares for her final voyage-but nothing is as it seems.
At the ship's farewell gathering, maritime historian Jake Sands spots a face from his past, and it could only mean one thing-a catastrophe at sea.

Check out the trailer here: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ko8dw_G84NM

Review:
_"I live in Long Beach, and appreciated the accuracy...it was a good read and well worth the price and time spent!!"_

*FATAL RETURN* http://www.amazon.com/Fatal-Return-ebook/dp/B008QPW2YI/ref=cm_cr_pr_pb_t
A thrilling adventure with amazing ties to history


----------



## RogerWeston (Sep 25, 2011)

Looking for a good read? Check out:

*FATAL RETURN: A THRILLER*

_"This was a great read. I thoroughly enjoy reading books that are based on actual facts."_

*1945*-A shipwreck of epic proportions leaves a young boy in possession of one of the darkest secrets of the Third Reich.

*2012*-A billionaire, obsessed with revenge, prepares at a long-lost science facility near Cape Horn for a diabolical and unimaginable event that will shock the world.

*Long Beach, California*-The famous cruise ship, the Queen Mary, prepares for her final voyage-but nothing is as it seems.
At the ship's farewell gathering, maritime historian Jake Sands spots a face from his past, and it could only mean one thing-a catastrophe at sea.

Check out the trailer here: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ko8dw_G84NM

Review:
_"I live in Long Beach, and appreciated the accuracy...it was a good read and well worth the price and time spent!!"_

*FATAL RETURN* http://www.amazon.com/Fatal-Return-ebook/dp/B008QPW2YI/ref=cm_cr_pr_pb_t
A thrilling adventure with amazing ties to history


----------



## RogerWeston (Sep 25, 2011)

Looking for a good read? Check out:

*FATAL RETURN: A THRILLER*

_"This was a great read. I thoroughly enjoy reading books that are based on actual facts."_

*1945*-A shipwreck of epic proportions leaves a young boy in possession of one of the darkest secrets of the Third Reich.

*2012*-A billionaire, obsessed with revenge, prepares at a long-lost science facility near Cape Horn for a diabolical and unimaginable event that will shock the world.

*Long Beach, California*-The famous cruise ship, the Queen Mary, prepares for her final voyage-but nothing is as it seems.
At the ship's farewell gathering, maritime historian Jake Sands spots a face from his past, and it could only mean one thing-a catastrophe at sea.

Check out the trailer here: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ko8dw_G84NM

Review:
_"I live in Long Beach, and appreciated the accuracy...it was a good read and well worth the price and time spent!!"_

*FATAL RETURN* http://www.amazon.com/Fatal-Return-ebook/dp/B008QPW2YI/ref=cm_cr_pr_pb_t
A thrilling adventure with amazing ties to history


----------



## RogerWeston (Sep 25, 2011)

Looking for a good read? Check out:

*FATAL RETURN: A THRILLER*

_"This was a great read. I thoroughly enjoy reading books that are based on actual facts."_

*1945*-A shipwreck of epic proportions leaves a young boy in possession of one of the darkest secrets of the Third Reich.

*2012*-A billionaire, obsessed with revenge, prepares at a long-lost science facility near Cape Horn for a diabolical and unimaginable event that will shock the world.

*Long Beach, California-The famous cruise ship, the Queen Mary, prepares for her final voyage-but nothing is as it seems.
At the ship's farewell gathering, maritime historian Jake Sands spots a face from his past, and it could only mean one thing-a catastrophe at sea. *

Check out the trailer here: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ko8dw_G84NM

Review:
_"I live in Long Beach, and appreciated the accuracy...it was a good read and well worth the price and time spent!!"_

*FATAL RETURN* http://www.amazon.com/Fatal-Return-ebook/dp/B008QPW2YI/ref=cm_cr_pr_pb_t
A thrilling adventure with amazing ties to history


----------



## RogerWeston (Sep 25, 2011)

Looking for a good read? Check out:

*FATAL RETURN: A THRILLER*

_"This was a great read. I thoroughly enjoy reading books that are based on actual facts."_

*1945*-A shipwreck of epic proportions leaves a young boy in possession of one of the darkest secrets of the Third Reich.

*2012*-A billionaire, obsessed with revenge, prepares at a long-lost science facility near Cape Horn for a diabolical and unimaginable event that will shock the world.

*Long Beach, California*-The famous cruise ship, the Queen Mary, prepares for her final voyage-but nothing is as it seems.
At the ship's farewell gathering, maritime historian Jake Sands spots a face from his past, and it could only mean one thing-a catastrophe at sea.

Check out the trailer here: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ko8dw_G84NM

Review:
_"I live in Long Beach, and appreciated the accuracy...it was a good read and well worth the price and time spent!!"_

*FATAL RETURN* http://www.amazon.com/Fatal-Return-ebook/dp/B008QPW2YI/ref=cm_cr_pr_pb_t
A thrilling adventure with amazing ties to history


----------



## RogerWeston (Sep 25, 2011)

Looking for a good read? Check out:

*FATAL RETURN: A THRILLER*

_"This was a great read. I thoroughly enjoy reading books that are based on actual facts."_

*1945*-A shipwreck of epic proportions leaves a young boy in possession of one of the darkest secrets of the Third Reich.

*2012*-A billionaire, obsessed with revenge, prepares at a long-lost science facility near Cape Horn for a diabolical and unimaginable event that will shock the world.

*Long Beach, California*-The famous cruise ship, the Queen Mary, prepares for her final voyage-but nothing is as it seems.
At the ship's farewell gathering, maritime historian Jake Sands spots a face from his past, and it could only mean one thing-a catastrophe at sea.

Check out the trailer here: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ko8dw_G84NM

Review:
_"I live in Long Beach, and appreciated the accuracy...it was a good read and well worth the price and time spent!!"_

*FATAL RETURN* http://www.amazon.com/Fatal-Return-ebook/dp/B008QPW2YI/ref=cm_cr_pr_pb_t
A thrilling adventure with amazing ties to history
Modify message


----------



## RogerWeston (Sep 25, 2011)

Looking for a good read? Check out:

*FATAL RETURN: A THRILLER*

_"This was a great read. I thoroughly enjoy reading books that are based on actual facts."_

*1945*-A shipwreck of epic proportions leaves a young boy in possession of one of the darkest secrets of the Third Reich.

*2012*-A billionaire, obsessed with revenge, prepares at a long-lost science facility near Cape Horn for a diabolical and unimaginable event that will shock the world.

*Long Beach, California*-The famous cruise ship, the Queen Mary, prepares for her final voyage-but nothing is as it seems.
At the ship's farewell gathering, maritime historian Jake Sands spots a face from his past, and it could only mean one thing-a catastrophe at sea.

Check out the trailer here: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ko8dw_G84NM

Review:
_"I live in Long Beach, and appreciated the accuracy...it was a good read and well worth the price and time spent!!"_

*FATAL RETURN* http://www.amazon.com/Fatal-Return-ebook/dp/B008QPW2YI/ref=cm_cr_pr_pb_t
A thrilling adventure with amazing ties to history


----------



## RogerWeston (Sep 25, 2011)

Looking for a good read? Check out:

*FATAL RETURN: A THRILLER*

_"This was a great read. I thoroughly enjoy reading books that are based on actual facts."_

*1945*-A shipwreck of epic proportions leaves a young boy in possession of one of the darkest secrets of the Third Reich.

*2012*-A billionaire, obsessed with revenge, prepares at a long-lost science facility near Cape Horn for a diabolical and unimaginable event that will shock the world.

*Long Beach, California*-The famous cruise ship, the Queen Mary, prepares for her final voyage-but nothing is as it seems.
At the ship's farewell gathering, maritime historian Jake Sands spots a face from his past, and it could only mean one thing-a catastrophe at sea.

Check out the trailer here: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ko8dw_G84NM

Review:
_"I live in Long Beach, and appreciated the accuracy...it was a good read and well worth the price and time spent!!"_
*
FATAL RETURN* http://www.amazon.com/Fatal-Return-ebook/dp/B008QPW2YI/ref=cm_cr_pr_pb_t
A thrilling adventure with amazing ties to history


----------



## RogerWeston (Sep 25, 2011)

Looking for a good read? Check out:

*FATAL RETURN: A THRILLER*

_"This was a great read. I thoroughly enjoy reading books that are based on actual facts."_
*
1945*-A shipwreck of epic proportions leaves a young boy in possession of one of the darkest secrets of the Third Reich.

*2012-*A billionaire, obsessed with revenge, prepares at a long-lost science facility near Cape Horn for a diabolical and unimaginable event that will shock the world. 
*
Long Beach, California-*The famous cruise ship, the Queen Mary, prepares for her final voyage-but nothing is as it seems.
At the ship's farewell gathering, maritime historian Jake Sands spots a face from his past, and it could only mean one thing-a catastrophe at sea.

Check out the trailer here: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ko8dw_G84NM

Review:
_"I live in Long Beach, and appreciated the accuracy...it was a good read and well worth the price and time spent!!"_
*
FATAL RETURN* http://www.amazon.com/Fatal-Return-ebook/dp/B008QPW2YI/ref=cm_cr_pr_pb_t
A thrilling adventure with amazing ties to history
Modify message


----------



## RogerWeston (Sep 25, 2011)

Looking for a good read? Check out:

*FATAL RETURN: A THRILLER*

_"This was a great read. I thoroughly enjoy reading books that are based on actual facts."_

*1945*-A shipwreck of epic proportions leaves a young boy in possession of one of the darkest secrets of the Third Reich.

*2012*-A billionaire, obsessed with revenge, prepares at a long-lost science facility near Cape Horn for a diabolical and unimaginable event that will shock the world.

*Long Beach, California*-The famous cruise ship, the Queen Mary, prepares for her final voyage-but nothing is as it seems.
At the ship's farewell gathering, maritime historian Jake Sands spots a face from his past, and it could only mean one thing-a catastrophe at sea.

Check out the trailer here: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ko8dw_G84NM

Review:
_"I live in Long Beach, and appreciated the accuracy...it was a good read and well worth the price and time spent!!"_

*FATAL RETURN* http://www.amazon.com/Fatal-Return-ebook/dp/B008QPW2YI/ref=cm_cr_pr_pb_t
A thrilling adventure with amazing ties to history

Kindle Unlimited


----------



## RogerWeston (Sep 25, 2011)

Looking for a good read? Check out:

*FATAL RETURN: A THRILLER*

_"This was a great read. I thoroughly enjoy reading books that are based on actual facts."_

*1945*-A shipwreck of epic proportions leaves a young boy in possession of one of the darkest secrets of the Third Reich.

*2012*-A billionaire, obsessed with revenge, prepares at a long-lost science facility near Cape Horn for a diabolical and unimaginable event that will shock the world. 
*
Long Beach, California*-The famous cruise ship, the Queen Mary, prepares for her final voyage-but nothing is as it seems.
At the ship's farewell gathering, maritime historian Jake Sands spots a face from his past, and it could only mean one thing-a catastrophe at sea.

Check out the trailer here: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ko8dw_G84NM

Review:
_"I live in Long Beach, and appreciated the accuracy...it was a good read and well worth the price and time spent!!"_

*FATAL RETURN* http://www.amazon.com/Fatal-Return-ebook/dp/B008QPW2YI/ref=cm_cr_pr_pb_t
A thrilling adventure with amazing ties to history

Kindle Unlimited


----------



## RogerWeston (Sep 25, 2011)

Looking for a good read? Check out:

*FATAL RETURN: A THRILLER*

_"This was a great read. I thoroughly enjoy reading books that are based on actual facts."_

*1945*-A shipwreck of epic proportions leaves a young boy in possession of one of the darkest secrets of the Third Reich.

*2012*-A billionaire, obsessed with revenge, prepares at a long-lost science facility near Cape Horn for a diabolical and unimaginable event that will shock the world.

*Long Beach, California*-The famous cruise ship, the Queen Mary, prepares for her final voyage-but nothing is as it seems.
At the ship's farewell gathering, maritime historian Jake Sands spots a face from his past, and it could only mean one thing-a catastrophe at sea.

Check out the trailer here: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ko8dw_G84NM

Review:
_"I live in Long Beach, and appreciated the accuracy...it was a good read and well worth the price and time spent!!"_

*FATAL RETURN* http://www.amazon.com/Fatal-Return-ebook/dp/B008QPW2YI/ref=cm_cr_pr_pb_t
A thrilling adventure with amazing ties to history

Kindle Unlimited


----------



## RogerWeston (Sep 25, 2011)

*FATAL RETURN - FREE UNTIL 1/27/17*

At the close of World War Two, a ship full of civilians was torpedoed. Up to 9,000 people died. It was the worst shipwreck in history. One of the survivors was just a small child-the son of a Nazi. His name was Richter, and hate was born in his heart that night. Now, having lived a long illustrious life and becoming an icon in business he is planning a horrific event that will overshadow the disaster that made him the man he has become. His plan involves one of the most famous ships of World War Two-the Queen Mary. His plan also involves deceiving a man named Jake Sands.

First came the unexpected phone call and the golden opportunity. It brought Jake Sands recognition and more doors were sure to open. All he had to do was give a commemorative speech at the sendoff for an iconic ship. But it didn't take long for reality to set in. First, he saw a face from the past. Then Jake learned that he had been lied to. Something terrible was about to happen, the likes of which the world had never seen, and he is the only one that can stop it. But to do so, he has to enter the dark world of a twisted mind. It is one thing to walk through that door; it is quite another to return.

*FATAL RETURN: A Jake Sands Action-Adventure Thriller (The Sands Series Book 1)* http://amzn.to/2jaVWul


----------



## RogerWeston (Sep 25, 2011)

At the close of World War Two, a ship full of civilians was torpedoed. Up to 9,000 people died. It was the worst shipwreck in history. One of the survivors was just a small child, the son of a Nazi. His name was Richter, and hate was born in his heart that night. Now, having lived a long illustrious life and becoming an icon in business he is planning a horrific event that will overshadow the disaster that made him the man he has become. His plan involves one of the most famous ships of World War Two,the Queen Mary. His plan also involves deceiving a man named Jake Sands.

First came the unexpected phone call and the golden opportunity. It brought Jake Sands recognition and more doors were sure to open. All he had to do was give a commemorative speech at the sendoff for an iconic ship. But it didn't take long for reality to set in. First, he saw a face from the past. Then Jake learned that he had been lied to. Something terrible was about to happen, the likes of which the world had never seen, and he is the only one that can stop it. But to do so, he has to enter the dark world of a twisted mind. It is one thing to walk through that door; it is quite another to return.

*FATAL RETURN: A Jake Sands Action-Adventure Thriller (The Sands Series Book 1)* http://amzn.to/2jaVWul


----------



## RogerWeston (Sep 25, 2011)

At the close of World War Two, a ship full of civilians was torpedoed. Up to 9,000 people died. It was the worst shipwreck in history. One of the survivors was just a small child, the son of a Nazi. His name was Richter, and hate was born in his heart that night. Now, having lived a long illustrious life and becoming an icon in business he is planning a horrific event that will overshadow the disaster that made him the man he has become. His plan involves one of the most famous ships of World War Two,the Queen Mary. His plan also involves deceiving a man named Jake Sands.

First came the unexpected phone call and the golden opportunity. It brought Jake Sands recognition and more doors were sure to open. All he had to do was give a commemorative speech at the sendoff for an iconic ship. But it didn't take long for reality to set in. First, he saw a face from the past. Then Jake learned that he had been lied to. Something terrible was about to happen, the likes of which the world had never seen, and he is the only one that can stop it. But to do so, he has to enter the dark world of a twisted mind. It is one thing to walk through that door; it is quite another to return.

*FATAL RETURN: A Jake Sands Action-Adventure Thriller (The Sands Series Book 1)* http://amzn.to/2jaVWul


----------



## RogerWeston (Sep 25, 2011)

Looking for a good read? Check out:
*
FATAL RETURN: A THRILLER*
_
"This was a great read. I thoroughly enjoy reading books that are based on actual facts."_

*1945*-A shipwreck of epic proportions leaves a young boy in possession of one of the darkest secrets of the Third Reich.

*2012*-A billionaire, obsessed with revenge, prepares at a long-lost science facility near Cape Horn for a diabolical and unimaginable event that will shock the world.

*Long Beach, California*-The famous cruise ship, the Queen Mary, prepares for her final voyage-but nothing is as it seems.
At the ship's farewell gathering, maritime historian Jake Sands spots a face from his past, and it could only mean one thing-a catastrophe at sea.

Check out the trailer here: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ko8dw_G84NM

Review:
_"I live in Long Beach, and appreciated the accuracy...it was a good read and well worth the price and time spent!!"_
*
FATAL RETURN* http://www.amazon.com/Fatal-Return-ebook/dp/B008QPW2YI/ref=cm_cr_pr_pb_t
A thrilling adventure with amazing ties to history

Kindle Unlimited


----------



## RogerWeston (Sep 25, 2011)

Looking for a good read? Check out:

*FATAL RETURN: A THRILLER*

"This was a great read. I thoroughly enjoy reading books that are based on actual facts."

1945-A shipwreck of epic proportions leaves a young boy in possession of one of the darkest secrets of the Third Reich.

2012-A billionaire, obsessed with revenge, prepares at a long-lost science facility near Cape Horn for a diabolical and unimaginable event that will shock the world.

Long Beach, California-The famous cruise ship, the Queen Mary, prepares for her final voyage-but nothing is as it seems.
At the ship's farewell gathering, maritime historian Jake Sands spots a face from his past, and it could only mean one thing-a catastrophe at sea.

Review:
"I live in Long Beach, and appreciated the accuracy...it was a good read and well worth the price and time spent!!"

*FATAL RETURN http://www.amazon.com/Fatal-Return-ebook/dp/B008QPW2YI/ref=cm_cr_pr_pb_t*
A thrilling adventure with amazing ties to history

Kindle Unlimited


----------

